# Emergency! (Squad 51 news)



## Tincanfireman (Mar 13, 2008)

You can now go to the link below to view entire episodes of the original series on-line.  Johnny and Roy ride again!!!  KMG365...

http://www.nbc.com/Vintage_Shows/Emergency/


----------



## reaper (Mar 13, 2008)

WooHoo! Bout time.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 14, 2008)

*The Red Squad Rides Again!*



Tincanfireman said:


> You can now go to the link below to view entire episodes of the original series on-line.  Johnny and Roy ride again!!!  KMG365...
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/Vintage_Shows/Emergency/



Now That's What I am Talking About!!!    LIGHT EM UP!!!  WOOT!WOOT!


----------



## Jon (Mar 14, 2008)

This is cool!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Mar 14, 2008)

Rock on!  Now I've got something to do at wor . . . . . I mean, home!


----------



## certguy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeh , baby !  also , for those who are interested www.phonezoo.com has the emergency toneout ringtone for free . They also have a longer trailer you can download . 


Anybody else like the Johnny Gage atomic smash precordial thump ?


----------



## RWC130 (Mar 15, 2008)

I love EMERGENCY!

I have Season I, II, and III on DVD!

"Station 51 10-4, KMG-365"


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 15, 2008)

certguy said:


> Anybody else like the Johnny Gage atomic smash precordial thump ?


 
I think it was a product tie-in with Hai Karate aftershave .


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 15, 2008)

*Light Em Up!!*

I got that ring tone!  It is funny to see folks looking around and say, "Who called the ambulance!"  LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 16, 2008)

Way cool post, I HAVE to share this with others.... B)

Many thanks....


----------

